# are the 1990 CORRADO G60'S 4x100 bolt pattern



## radogino (Jan 24, 2003)

ok vee dubers....im driving a 90 g60 and i am changed the rotors to slotted...now im wondering if my car is a 4x100 bolt pattern.....and i know its 4 bolts...but i dont know what the 100 stands for.....thanks 
vee dub love style is the ONLY style


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: are the 1990 CORRADO G60'S 4x100 bolt pattern (radogino)*

the 4 is the bolts the 100 is the spacing between the bolts. so 4x100mm spacing. Goto tirerack.com they have a neat explination for those who dont understand.


----------



## radogino (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: are the 1990 CORRADO G60'S 4x100 bolt pattern (jamesb)*

so are the corrados 4x100 spacing??


----------



## its4pla (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: are the 1990 CORRADO G60'S 4x100 bolt pattern (radogino)*

Yes


----------



## radogino (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: are the 1990 CORRADO G60'S 4x100 bolt pattern (its4pla)*

thanks boss


----------

